# The Official 2/22 - 2/23 Storm Discussion Thread



## Greg (Feb 18, 2008)

The GFS is calling for something Friday into Saturday. Worcester:

http://coolwx.com/cgi-bin/getbufr.php?region=MA&stn=KORH&model=gfs&time=current&field=prec

Almost 0.8 inches of liquid equivalent in the form of all snow. This would be great for places like BEast and Wa Wa.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 18, 2008)

I really hope we get dumped on down here in MASH...Mid Atlantic Ski Hell...aka the Banana Belt


----------



## davidhowland14 (Feb 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> The GFS is calling for something Friday into Saturday. Worcester:
> 
> http://coolwx.com/cgi-bin/getbufr.php?region=MA&stn=KORH&model=gfs&time=current&field=prec
> 
> Almost 0.8 inches of liquid equivalent in the form of all snow. This would be great for places like BEast and Wa Wa.



my current weekend plans have me at wawa this sunday with the gf...


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 18, 2008)

we're at Bromley this weekend....pray!


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 18, 2008)

We're at Butternut w/the nephews for the weekend so with any luck it wont be too bad...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 18, 2008)

I got a boner just now from accuweather..problem is it's accuweather..or crappuweather...but a foot of fresh would be sick for stoke and I could ski the marquee route under the 6-pack of Blue..more than 10 inches and I'll float over all the beer bottles..


----------



## Paul (Feb 18, 2008)

Black Mtn on Saturday, Wildcat on Sunday. C'mon storm...Hit Those Whites!!!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 18, 2008)

Titus Wednesday > Tremblant Thur/Fri


----------



## Greg (Feb 19, 2008)

Looking good for the Hartford area:

http://coolwx.com/cgi-bin/getbufr.php?region=CT&stn=KBDL&model=gfs&time=current&field=prec

NOAA is calling for a 60% chance of snow Friday into Saturday for New Hartford. Should be a great weekend at Sundown. I hope to be there 2 out of the 3 nights from Friday into Sunday and will be there Saturday afternoon with my daughter. Bring it!


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 19, 2008)

Best news I've heard all day.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 19, 2008)

Greg said:


> Looking good for the Hartford area:
> 
> http://coolwx.com/cgi-bin/getbufr.php?region=CT&stn=KBDL&model=gfs&time=current&field=prec
> 
> NOAA is calling for a 60% chance of snow Friday into Saturday for New Hartford. Should be a great weekend at Sundown. I hope to be there 2 out of the 3 nights from Friday into Sunday and will be there Saturday afternoon with my daughter. Bring it!



looks like they arent exactly sticking their necks out with any forecast at this time but the potential is there.  I will cancel my killington trip and stay south if this plays out.

AS IT STANDS RIGHT NOW...THE 00Z GFS AND 00Z ECMWF HAVE COME INTO
BETTER AGREEMENT WITH THE POTENTIAL FRIDAY SYSTEM. NORTHERN STREAM
SHORT WAVE SWINGS ACROSS THE GREAT LAKES AND OHIO VALLEY WITH SOME
WEAK SOUTHERN STREAM ENERGY GETTING INFUSED. IF THE 00Z RUNS OF THE
GFS AND ECMWF WERE PERFECT PROGS...WE COULD BE LOOKING AT A PLOWABLE
SNOWFALL FOR MUCH OF SOUTHERN NEW ENGLAND VERY LATE THURSDAY NIGHT
AND LASTING THROUGH FRIDAY. HOWEVER...CONFIDENCE ON THIS IS LOW AT
THIS POINT GIVEN THE CHAOTIC LOOK TO THE UPPER AIR PATTERN OVER NORTH
AMERICA. MODELS WILL LIKELY JUMP AROUND A BIT OVER THE NEXT FEW DAYS.
WE NEED TO ALLOW WIGGLE ROOM FOR A WARMER AND FURTHER NORTH
SYSTEM...OR PERHAPS A WEAKER AND FURTHER SOUTH ONE.

COULD BE ANOTHER SYSTEM THIS WEEKEND QUICK ON THE HEELS OF FRIDAY/S
SYSTEM AS SOUTHERN STREAM SHORT WAVE OR WAVES KICK OUT. NOT SURE AT
ALL HOW THIS WILL PLAY OUT.


----------



## roark (Feb 19, 2008)

Since I'll be in Utah I will personally guarantee snow.


----------



## Greg (Feb 19, 2008)

Hoping BEast gets set up nicely out of this one too. Maybe midweek next week...


----------



## Brettski (Feb 19, 2008)

Damn, I'm gonna be in Providence, RI


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 20, 2008)

this morning's news was calling for a dusting to 6" here in the NY/LI area.....this thing is all over the place!!


----------



## Bostonian (Feb 20, 2008)

HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TAUNTON MA
401 AM EST WED FEB 20 2008

CTZ002>004-MAZ002>016-026-NHZ011-012-015-210915-
HARTFORD CT-TOLLAND CT-WINDHAM CT-WESTERN FRANKLIN MA-
EASTERN FRANKLIN MA-NORTHERN WORCESTER MA-CENTRAL MIDDLESEX MA-
WESTERN ESSEX MA-EASTERN ESSEX MA-WESTERN HAMPSHIRE MA-
WESTERN HAMPDEN MA-EASTERN HAMPSHIRE MA-EASTERN HAMPDEN MA-
SOUTHERN WORCESTER MA-WESTERN NORFOLK MA-SOUTHEAST MIDDLESEX MA-
SUFFOLK MA-EASTERN NORFOLK MA-NORTHERN MIDDLESEX MA-CHESHIRE NH-
EASTERN HILLSBOROUGH NH-WESTERN AND CENTRAL HILLSBOROUGH NH-
401 AM EST WED FEB 20 2008

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR NORTHERN
CONNECTICUT...CENTRAL MASSACHUSETTS...EASTERN
MASSACHUSETTS...NORTHEASTERN MASSACHUSETTS...WESTERN MASSACHUSETTS
AND SOUTHERN NEW HAMPSHIRE.

.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT

A FEW RIVERS IN MASSACHUSETTS WILL REMAIN IN FLOOD TODAY. PLEASE SEE
OUR FLOOD STATEMENTS FOR DETAILS.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...THURSDAY THROUGH TUESDAY

A MODERATE PLOWABLE SNOW OR MIXED WINTRY PRECIPITATION EVENT IS
LIKELY FRIDAY INTO FRIDAY NIGHT IN ASSOCIATION WITH A COASTAL LOW.
STAY TUNED FOR DETAILS.

.SPOTTER INFORMATION STATEMENT...

SPOTTER ACTIVATION IS NOT EXPECTED AT THIS TIME FOR TODAY.



Hmmmm any bets?  I say 3-6 inches in Boston?  I want more info


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 20, 2008)

nice band setting up in the 6-10 range, hard to tell from the small map exactly where the 3-6 and 6-10 line is....


----------



## davidhowland14 (Feb 20, 2008)

crotched's gonna suck on saturday. everyone go somewhere else.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 20, 2008)

hopefully svt will get more of the 6-10 so I can put the Sugar Daddies thru its paces along with the wifes Celebrities


----------



## Euler (Feb 20, 2008)

Henry thinks it looks good for Mt. Snow and BEast:


----------



## 2knees (Feb 20, 2008)

powderfreak, you out there?  any help with this one?


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 20, 2008)

that dark blue band best head north a few more miles...!!! all good


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2008)

Looks pretty likely, for SNE at least so I'm upgrading this thread to "official"...


----------



## billski (Feb 21, 2008)

I woke up to the clock radio today hearing "6-12 north of Rte 495 (mass.)  WTF?  Did I miss something? or are the weatherbabes trying to wind up the metro areas again into a state of complete panic.  Milk! Bread!  

HAZARDOUS?  Damn well better be hazardous - that's what we need.  These dingalings down here are all chit-chatting about how nice all this barren land looks and, good golly, snow again just when they thought it was spring?  

BRING ON THE HAZARDOUS, me and my skis are ready!


----------



## roark (Feb 21, 2008)

of course I fly out Friday morn... Looks like I'll STILL be batting 1.000 for storms hitting when I travel out of NE.


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2008)

roark said:


> of course I fly out Friday morn... Looks like I'll STILL be batting 1.000 for storms hitting when I travel out of NE.



Don't rush back.


----------



## tcharron (Feb 21, 2008)

Goooooooo Team!


----------



## billski (Feb 21, 2008)

Don't expect many flakes this week.  maybe next....
http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/


----------



## billski (Feb 21, 2008)

2knees said:


> powderfreak, you out there?  any help with this one?



see here

http://www.thebostonchannel.com/skireports/14499207/detail.html


----------



## kingslug (Feb 21, 2008)

roark said:


> of course I fly out Friday morn... Looks like I'll STILL be batting 1.000 for storms hitting when I travel out of NE.



And you'll be going to.....................................................a place that has gotten 475 inches of snow, compared to .............................not even 100!


----------



## Zand (Feb 21, 2008)

WINTER STORM WATCH in effect for all of MA except for the south shore and Cape and Islands. Expected accumulation for the watch area is 6"+.


----------



## roark (Feb 21, 2008)

kingslug said:


> And you'll be going to.....................................................a place that has gotten 475 inches of snow, compared to .............................not even 100!


Yeah, I'm just a whiner. :grin:

Much better than last year when I was in DC for Valentines and lovely Iselin NJ for St Pattys.

More snow for my NE friends! :flag:


----------



## Johnskiismore (Feb 21, 2008)

Weather is looking good for the Thunderbolt trail on Greylock!

I may have to head south on my next day off to find new snow!


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2008)

*Winter Storm Warning*

Winter Storm Warning for my area:



> Winter Storm Warning
> 
> URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE ALBANY NY
> ...



Ain't feeling great about the mention of sleet though...


----------



## dmc (Feb 21, 2008)

For Hunter

SNOW WILL OVERSPREAD THE REGION AROUND OR A LITTLE AFTER DAYBREAK
FRIDAY...JUST TIME FOR THE MORNING DRIVE. SNOW WILL FALL MUCH OF
THE DAY...ACCUMULATING ABOUT HALF AN INCH PER HOUR. THE SNOW WILL
BECOME OCCASIONAL FRIDAY NIGHT BUT COULD ADD A LITTLE MORE ACCUMULATION.

SNOWFALL TOTALS IN THE ADVISORY AREA ARE EXPECTED TO BE 3 TO 6
INCHES.


----------



## Zand (Feb 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> Winter Storm Warning for my area:
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't feeling great about the mention of sleet though...




Here we go again. About 30 hours from now Greg will post his first sleet complaint of the storm.

If it doesn't come this storm's a blockbuster.


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2008)

Zand said:


> Here we go again. About 30 hours from now Greg will post his first sleet complaint of the storm.
> 
> If it doesn't come this storm's a blockbuster.



You know me too well. :lol: I can hear the pitter patter of sleet hitting the front of the house already. I don't care really, as long as the all snow line stays somewhere south of Sundown...


----------



## loafer89 (Feb 21, 2008)

The NWS says the Winter Storm Watch for my county (Tolland) and the adjacent ones will be upgraded to a Winter Storm Warning by this afternoon. I guess we are looking at 6-10" along and south of I-90.

The ground around my house is bare for the first time since December 9th and it's kind of depressing.


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2008)

loafer89 said:


> The ground around my house is bare for the first time since December 9th and it's kind of depressing.



I've got one pathetic remnant left over from the snowman we built a week or so ago. Time to restock!


----------



## WJenness (Feb 21, 2008)

Bring it on...

I'm sick of seeing grass on lawns and next to the highway... I want to see snowbanks like I saw driving up to Sunday River last Friday (absolutely HUGE)...

Of course, I have two fencing tournaments to compete in this weekend (one is a National qualifier) so I won't be able to get out and enjoy the snow... but I'll be glad to see it back.

-w


----------



## hammer (Feb 21, 2008)

This may be strange, but I really don't care if there's snow in my yard...I'd be perfectly happy if my lawn was showing as long as there was plenty of snow where I'm skiing.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 21, 2008)

how far north is the 6-10" line heading into VT


----------



## billski (Feb 21, 2008)

*that 6-10 is a longshot for the valleys.  pray for the mountains*

huntah could be a winnnah....


----------



## Brettski (Feb 21, 2008)

What about Friday along the coast?


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 21, 2008)

Dont give me probabilites, give me depths!!!


----------



## drjeff (Feb 21, 2008)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> Dont give me probabilites, give me depths!!!



Sounds like something a few ex-girlfriends of mine would say   They were engineers


----------



## tcharron (Feb 21, 2008)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> how far north is the 6-10" line heading into VT



Not very based on current reports.  The main impact of the storm is supposed to stay south.  Last I checked, Killington was forcast for like, 2-4 inches.


----------



## The Sneak (Feb 21, 2008)

hunter, crotched, wa, beast, jiminy, butternut, catamount and the CT places look to be the biggest winners out of this one. 

Where to go...


----------



## davidhowland14 (Feb 21, 2008)

wachusett. Crotched will suck.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 21, 2008)

5-8 inches expected for the Southern Poconos..I have my fat skis..88mm waxed and ready to go for tomorrow afternoon..It's going to be sick..


----------



## JD (Feb 21, 2008)

Positive vibe for the Southern NE bredren!!!!  You want it more and get it less then most so I hope you  get detonated upon with much dense goodness, followed by several inches of fluff!  Looks like a sure thing now...keep 'em fall line!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 21, 2008)

It's coming!!!!


----------



## Mark_151 (Feb 21, 2008)

The plan --  4WD from Leominster to Bennington Friday for Midnight Madness at Crotched in a snowstorm!


----------



## 2knees (Feb 21, 2008)

damn, the calls for sleet around hartford are getting longer and louder now in some of the forecasts.  I just hope sundown hangs out as snow alot longer.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Feb 21, 2008)

Mark_151 said:


> The plan --  4WD from Leominster to Bennington Friday for Midnight Madness at Crotched in a snowstorm!



Leave some freshies for me on saturday.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 22, 2008)

2 inches so far in Allentown PA and it's snowing moderately..23 degrees out..really fluffy snow..too bad I have a 10:00AM appointment..hopefully there'll still be some fresh Poe this afternoon..this storm is the real deal..


----------



## WJenness (Feb 22, 2008)

Yesterday when I looked at hourly forecasts, the earliest snow was being projected in my area was 1:00PM... today driving to work at about 7:00AM on Route 3 in Billerica, there were some flakes... it has intensified a bit and was snowing pretty good by the time I got to the office... woo hoo.. it's ON!

-w


----------



## Greg (Feb 22, 2008)

2knees said:


> damn, the calls for sleet around hartford are getting longer and louder now in some of the forecasts.  I just hope sundown hangs out as snow alot longer.



They always seem to. I can get sleet here and it's often times all or mostly snow up there. 20.3*F and snowing lightly here, closing in on 2".


----------



## kingslug (Feb 22, 2008)

I brushed about 3 inches of light snow off the truck this morning. And it's not supposed to stop all day. Too bad I can't get up there until Sunday, but at least they will have a good base and some bumpies to play around on. Just have to decide Plattekill or Belleayre for Sunday...Hunter for Monday.
Hope this weather didn't screw up everyone's flight out to SLC!!!


----------



## Greg (Feb 22, 2008)

Ain't digging that dryslot in SE PA... :???:


----------



## WJenness (Feb 22, 2008)

Accuweather has upped the snowfall totals for my hometown... yesterday they were saying a little over an inch during the day and a little less than six overnight... now they're saying 6.9 during the day and another 3.5 at night (With additional flurries tomorrow).

I love snow.

-w


----------



## WJenness (Feb 22, 2008)

Greg said:


> Ain't digging that dryslot in SE PA... :???:



Stay dryspot... stay...

-w


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 22, 2008)

I would say there's a solid 4 inches of fluffy Poe here. I'm about to go outside and do some shoveling here at work. It looks like my 10:00AM appointment is coming in a little early which is awesome because then I can get out of work early. I'm hoping to be at Blue by around noon...It won't be fresh Poe..except off-trail but at least it will be chowder..lol...

I get the powder panic real bad and it kills me that by now Blue mountain is tracked up..but I did get 6 or 7 powder days in Jackson Hole..


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 22, 2008)

cleared 5" off the cars this morning here on LI,,,,calling for 5-10" still coming down


----------



## Greg (Feb 22, 2008)

We're in a lull right now. Picked up about 2.5" of very light and fluffy powder. Up to 26.1*F. Not snowing currently...


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 22, 2008)

Still snowing here in Southbury. I'd say a solid 3".


----------



## 2knees (Feb 22, 2008)

if you look at the noaa radar, it has clearly stopped across much of northern ct for now.  PLENTY o moisture still to the south and west though.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 22, 2008)

2knees said:


> if you look at the noaa radar, it has clearly stopped across much of northern ct for now.  PLENTY o moisture still to the south and west though.



Pat, I miss you man....    We gonna see you tonight....  ;-)


----------



## 2knees (Feb 22, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Pat, I miss you man....  We gonna see you tonight....  ;-)



I'm lookin at the beast for tomorrow so i dont think i'm gonna make it out tonight.

monday afternoon i'll be there for sure.  take a half day.  40 degrees sunshine and some fresh snow.  temptor should be crankin by then.


----------



## billski (Feb 22, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I get the powder panic real bad and it kills me that by now Blue mountain is tracked up..but I did get 6 or 7 powder days in Jackson Hole..



so get out to Blue, close your eyes and pretend it's Jackson.   Er, maybe peek a little...


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 22, 2008)

2knees said:


> I'm lookin at the beast for tomorrow so i dont think i'm gonna make it out tonight.
> 
> monday afternoon i'll be there for sure.  take a half day.  40 degrees sunshine and some fresh snow.  temptor should be crankin by then.



Not a bad choice.  BEast will should be nice tomorrow.  Enjoy.


----------



## Greg (Feb 22, 2008)

2knees said:


> I'm lookin at the beast for tomorrow so i dont think i'm gonna make it out tonight.
> 
> monday afternoon i'll be there for sure.  take a half day.  40 degrees sunshine and some fresh snow.  temptor should be crankin by then.



Nice call of the BEast. Hit the glades, Liftline, Jug and Grizzy. Not sure Beast will be ready tomorrow.

I might be down for a pm session on Monday. Gotta watch the weather. BTW, lightly snowing again.


----------



## tequiladoug (Feb 22, 2008)

about an inch here (1/2 between Albany & Bennington), but ugh - I'm entertaining relatives tomorrow so no skiing for me :???:


----------



## Greg (Feb 22, 2008)

Snow is falling at a pretty good clip again. Temps falling slightly too: 26.2". No sleet, Zand... :lol:


----------



## Zand (Feb 22, 2008)

^I'd hope not... the radar shows the mixing is staying down in Joisey for now. 

As for here, we have no more than 1" (grass isn't even covered) and just were in a lull, but we're back to some light snow right now. Temp is 18.4. Hopefully the various dry slots hanging around the storm can fill in.

I also may try for Beast tomorrow... it would be early, like 8-1 because I need to work at 4. Might be hard to leave if I do make it. Never skied any natural trails there not named Liftline so it will be fun if I can get there.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 22, 2008)

Zand said:


> ^I'd hope not... the radar shows the mixing is staying down in Joisey for now.
> 
> As for here, we have no more than 1" (grass isn't even covered) and just were in a lull, but we're back to some light snow right now. Temp is 18.4. Hopefully the various dry slots hanging around the storm can fill in.
> 
> I also may try for Beast tomorrow... it would be early, like 8-1 because I need to work at 4. Might be hard to leave if I do make it. Never skied any natural trails there not named Liftline so it will be fun if I can get there.



keep your eye open for me zand.  Yellow jacket black pants.  should be there by 9.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 22, 2008)

Pounding here in NYC


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 22, 2008)

ditto....dumping here on the NShore of LI....


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 22, 2008)

Light dust here in NEK. Only 11 degrees at noon (very dry air). Hopefully we pick up at least a couple inches to cover up Monday's crust a bit.


----------



## Greg (Feb 22, 2008)

Back to a nice and steady accumulating snow here. 27.1*F. Somewhere in the 3-4" range now.


----------



## loafer89 (Feb 22, 2008)

3" here in Coventry with moderate sugarfine snow and 26.8F


----------



## Johnskiismore (Feb 22, 2008)

Been snowing lightly since late morning, and it's just picked up a bit.  High 20's, nice dry snow, now if it will just stay that way!


----------



## madskier6 (Feb 22, 2008)

2knees said:


> I'm lookin at the beast for tomorrow so i dont think i'm gonna make it out tonight.





Zand said:


> I also may try for Beast tomorrow... it would be early, like 8-1 because I need to work at 4. Might be hard to leave if I do make it. Never skied any natural trails there not named Liftline so it will be fun if I can get there.





2knees said:


> keep your eye open for me zand.  Yellow jacket black pants.  should be there by 9.



Dudes, great minds think alike.  I too will be at the BEast tomorrow.  It should be great with all this light fluffy pow on top of their great base. 

I've skied with 2knees before so I know what he looks like.  I'm not sure what Zand looks like but I'm sure we'll run into each other.  BEast isn't that big.  I'll be wearing an orange jacket & black pants with a gray helmet.    I'm shooting to get there as early as possible for some freshies.  I'll be there with some other people though so I won't be the master of my own destiny.  See you guys there.


----------



## tcharron (Feb 22, 2008)

davidhowland14 said:


> wachusett. Crotched will suck.



Crotched ain't gonna suck.  :-D  I'd rather see another person at Crotched then see 'em not pull in more moola.

Crotched also reinforced every trail with manmade underneath this lovely powder this week.  ::


----------



## The Sneak (Feb 22, 2008)

I was at Crotched on a pow day 12/20 and it was awesome. If they get 6"+ out of this I think we will have little choice but to go there.

It's probably going to come down to either there or BEast, with Sunapee an outside shot if they get anything significant.


----------



## reefer (Feb 22, 2008)

Easy 3" at noon for Mt. Snow says Meri on the website!


----------



## Greg (Feb 22, 2008)

We're closing in on 5". I replaced the shear bolts on my snow thrower this morning and then as my wife was using it, she sucked up the morning paper. The shear bolts held, but the auger belt broke. Just finished replacing that. Perhaps I should have left it off to assure a massive dump? :lol:


----------



## Zand (Feb 22, 2008)

Been snowing steadily since noon with a temp of 19.8. Incredibly dry and fine snowflakes coming down.


----------



## loafer89 (Feb 22, 2008)

Greg said:


> We're closing in on 5". I replaced the shear bolts on my snow thrower this morning and then as my wife was using it, she sucked up the morning paper. The shear bolts held, but the auger belt broke. Just finished replacing that. Perhaps I should have left it off to assure a massive dump? :lol:


 
I noticed no complaints from you thus far about sleet:lol::lol::lol: so all must be well in Thomaston?

Here in Coventry we have 5" with moderate/heavy dry fluffy snow and 27.5F


----------



## billski (Feb 22, 2008)

looks to me like all of VT and NH are gonna get some beni out of this one.

It's a relief to see the snow/rain line down in so. NJ.


----------



## billski (Feb 22, 2008)

Greg said:


> We're closing in on 5". I replaced the shear bolts on my snow thrower this morning and then as my wife was using it, she sucked up the morning paper. The shear bolts held, but the auger belt broke. Just finished replacing that. Perhaps I should have left it off to assure a massive dump? :lol:



whaddya doing blowing snow., you're supposed to be out there on the hill.   widows and dogs left behind.  You can dig them out in the spring :grin:


----------



## JD (Feb 22, 2008)

snowing since 8 in central vermont.  Looks like 3 or so for us.  I would imagine the Bush and MRG are looking at 6" on the hill....a little wind would be nice.


----------



## billski (Feb 22, 2008)

JD said:


> ..a little wind would be nice.



say what?  I'd rather sail on the lake...


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 22, 2008)

Looks to be about 2-3 inches here in St J :grin: 
2 more than forcast and it is still snowing!


----------



## JD (Feb 22, 2008)

A little wind can make 6 inches all over turn into 12 in the woods.  Not too much....just enough to blow it in a bit...


----------



## billski (Feb 22, 2008)

JD said:


> A little wind can make 6 inches all over turn into 12 in the woods.  Not too much....just enough to blow it in a bit...



ah-duh.... I LIKE IT!


----------



## jct (Feb 22, 2008)

I just looked outside, it looks like we have about a foot so far & it's still snowing!  Berkshire East should be excellent tomorrow & Sunday!


----------



## tcharron (Feb 22, 2008)

The Sneak said:


> I was at Crotched on a pow day 12/20 and it was awesome. If they get 6"+ out of this I think we will have little choice but to go there.
> 
> It's probably going to come down to either there or BEast, with Sunapee an outside shot if they get anything significant.



Next town over we've gotten 6"+, I'm heading over in a bit, I'll post a summary.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Feb 22, 2008)

please do. I'll be at crotched bright and early tomorrow.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Feb 23, 2008)

Inthis neck of the woods we ended up with four inches of dry light snow.  We'll take it!


----------



## KingM (Feb 23, 2008)

About four inches at Sugarbush and Mad River with a few snow showers continuing today. We got about half that in the valley, but it did a great job of covering all the old, grungy looking snow, especially that kicked up by snow plows.


----------



## Zand (Feb 23, 2008)

I hear it sleeted in CT, but it appears we are escaping the endless "nor'sleeter" complaints from Greg. Do you believe in miracles?


----------

